# Cool Auto Feeder - AC powered



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Anyone tried this ? - Looks impressive

S.T. International Aquarium Supplies


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks nice, but high price tag as well. $80 USD before shipping/taxes

At that price I'd be inclined just to go with the AFS from Apex for a little more and fully controllable from the apex controller, but then again you need a apex controller so people wouldn't be buying a AFS unless they already have a controller...


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have one. I think mine is made Rena. Its exactly the same. As use it on my African tank. I went away for 2 weeks and had no issues recently. It has a built in heater so the food doesn't get moist. So far I've used it 10 times. It has a button that if pushed wont allow the food to be dispenced if the lights are off. A built in digital timer would be even better but it would cost even more. I was forced to buy this feeder because it was the only one that fit my tank. The only down fall is getting the food inside it, without spilling any.

I got mine from J&L a year ago. I cant seem to find it on there webpage

Here it is
http://www.marinedepot.com/Aquarium...als_API_MARS_Fishcare-AP6831-FIFDFEAF-vi.html


----------

